# throttle body size



## cdavila (Jan 13, 2006)

What is the size of the stock throttle body on the 04 gto, just wondering because i put on a new era cai and it looked huge compared to the one that came on my 97 mustang gt, thanks.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

75mm for 04


----------



## cdavila (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

No problem:cheers


----------

